# Great makeup tutorials by women of color?



## aziajs (Feb 28, 2008)

We are lucky enough to have several women of color on this forum who post wonderful tutorials on YouTube.  BIG shout out to *MacArtistFauryn, Lipshock, Lilchocolatema, and MsButterfli*.  I watch all of your videos and love them.  So, thank you!   I also noticed that there are other women of color on YouTube who post and was wondering if there are any standouts or favorites that other members have come across.  And by all means, when I say women of color I do mean Latina/Hispanic, Southeast Asian, Asian, and others as well.  I would love to see other _*faces*_ of color represented.


----------



## btravisgriffin (Feb 29, 2008)

Great thread. My goodness. Where shall I start. Here are just a few of my YouTube fav's....

MacArtistFauryn *aka fauryn78
SenCiti
lovechelci
* *kuuipo1207
**BeautyAllure
**candiecc
janebmakeup
vincentdamon
imancosmetics

*....just to name a few
    Lets have fun with this thread


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 29, 2008)

EmsJay, she is a specktra member, but I don't know the name on here.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_EmsJay, she is a specktra member, but I don't know the name on here._

 

La Ilusion.


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh I like this thread! Thanks for posting! Here are some more:

*goldenchild789*
*Shawnta715*
*quinmidget*
*tynie626*
*MakeupMaverick*

and some of my other favs that dont necessarily have "dark" skin tones:
*PowPowbaby*
*RicoLovesMac*
and
*MakeupByRenRen*

I know some of them are specktra members but i dont know their screen names.


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

beautyallure and scandelousbeauty and powpowbaby!


----------



## shoppingisme (Mar 4, 2008)

eily311


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Mar 13, 2008)

I do my own vids for YT myself, called *ThePuffReports*
I haven't made new vids in about 4 months, though!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I do my own vids for YT myself, called *ThePuffReports*
I haven't made new vids in about 4 months, though!_

 
goin to check u out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my faves are
CandieCC
Shawnta715
Goldenchild789
MakeupMaverick
EmsyJay
tynie626
Fauryn78
BeautyAllure
MsButtahfly
scandalousbeauty
lovechelci
j030977
sencity

other shouts go to:
makeupbyrenren
P0WP0WBABY


----------



## tynie626 (Mar 16, 2008)

aww thanks for the shoutouts!!!

my favs are:
candiecc
goldenchild789
msbutterfli
kuuipo
shawnta715
fauryn78
emsyjay
scandalousbeauty
beautyallure
neverknowsbest17

my other favorites:
makeupbyrenren
powpowbaby
itsliz78
908tinna908
aboywearingmakeup
queenofblendingmua
stephielaclac
verdge
julieg713


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Update: powpowbaby videos are gonegone!?!


----------



## vintage (Mar 26, 2008)

makeup


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 27, 2008)

I just started doing some... YouTube - CellersMU's Channel

I REALLY love Eily like someone mentioned here already and QueenofblendingMUA... she's amazing.

I've met Verdge once at MAC in Concord - she is so amazingly beautiful in person and really, really nice and helpful.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 27, 2008)

ok I can't find powpowbaby anymore what happened to her videos. She was great


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_ok I can't find powpowbaby anymore what happened to her videos. She was great_

 
i loved her videos, she removed them


----------



## Niki (Apr 1, 2008)

why???? i loved her videos!. Does anyone know in which beauty community she is?


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good question I thought she was here???


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2008)

iladybuggirl
aboywearingmakeup
QueenofBlendingMUA
enkoremakeup
eily311
verdge
askmemakeup
dollfaceMAKEUP


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

BeautyAllure removed her videos too


----------



## LOCa (Apr 3, 2008)

fafinettex3 - Asian

monroemisfitmakeup - White


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_BeautyAllure removed her videos too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I still see them.  I wonder if you went to YouTube when it was under site maintainence and that's why you couldn't view them.

*From Nicky B:*

 Quote:

  BeautyAllure | April 04, 2008 
Hey lovelies!

It's so early in the morning but I'm up because I am so sick ... still with the flu. Ugh, it sucks.

I just want to let everyone know that I DID NOT delete my videos. I wasn't even on the computer that much yesterday, only to answer a few emails but I wasn't on YT ... So I am not really sure how my videos disappeared. YT is weird like that.

I am still around and I promise to have more videos up once I start to feel better. :]

Byyyyyyeee! <333


----------



## nunu (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you!

Yes i can see them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was sad first because i love her tutorials, she is amazing!


Now i wish POWPOW would come back


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 6, 2008)

I love watching Fauryn and Lilchocolatema's tutorials.  I was never aware that there were so many others out there as well.  I'm gonna start watching them today!!!!! You guys are GGRREEAAATTT!!!


----------



## princessraini300 (Apr 6, 2008)

xsparkage is a favorite of mine!


----------



## btravisgriffin (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_BeautyAllure removed her videos too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What does that mean for her current subscribers? Should I go on there and "unsubscribe"?


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 9, 2008)

no she is still there


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

I tell u, everyone is watching the same beauty channels I love it! It's funny how as big as the world is we all r just 6 degrees of separation, if that. I love Fauryn,Shawnta,Beautyallure( my local gal), Chelci.Slvrlips, and Koren! Koren is Awesome! He's like the Makeup Martha Stewart. Utube+ Spektra= Fab Faces ;D


----------



## MakeupGoddess (Apr 11, 2008)

My absolute favorites are lovechelci- loves makeup but not an active artist 
and queenofblendingMUA


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 12, 2008)

i know folks have said it before but i love fauryn78's videos.  she always manages to make everything look so sophisticated and very wearable, no matter how bright the color.  and queenofblendingMUA's videos are like watching art.  so beautiful!


----------



## Boelvira (Jul 15, 2008)

what happened to beautyallure's videos?  i clicked on her name and it said that her account was canceled


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Boelvira* 

 
_what happened to beautyallure's videos? i clicked on her name and it said that her account was canceled_

 
Unfotunately she closed her account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't blame her because a person can only take a certain amount of negative comments and racism. Hopefully she returns back when she feels ready.

I really miss her and her informative videos!  <3


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 15, 2008)

^ I was so fuckin sad when I heard the news.  She reminds me alot of myself, and I also closed my YouTube account a month ago...altho I wasn't even doing makeup tutorials, I was doing fashion related stuff and people are just so idiotic I didn't have the time to delete/approve/check comments. I don't really blame her, she's moving, she needs to spend any down time with her bf, family, and relax, not worry about haters.  If you're out there Nicky (cause I know you are a Specktra girlie) you are super talented keep doing what you're doing and definitely come back when you're ready.


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nicky is amazing as what she does and she always tried to please her subscribers by doing their requests and i don't understand why people should be f****** nasty!! She's so sweet and was so happy to do these tutorials. I get excited when i see a new tutorial from her. Aww well as the above poster said she is busy with moving and everything but Nicky will be GREATLY missed <33


----------



## creme.delefemme (Jul 15, 2008)

DRBrooklyn730 is great too, don't know if she is on spektra though.I love Nirenya videos.

I loved BeautyAllure!Dang, some of them were really rude.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2008)

In response to *BeautyAllure* closing her channel:
I could imagine that part of it was the *pressure to keep updating*. I'd go on her channel and see comments like: _*you promised you would post more tutorials but you haven't. *_
Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the *racism* came from the fact that she has a white boyfriend and didn't talk/sound like "*the stereotypical black girl*".
People on *Youtube* can be so *ignoran *and it's dissapointing that their bullshit drove her to close her channel. Their comments must've hurt her really badly.


----------



## Arisone (Jul 15, 2008)

I was a subscriber and was also sad to hear she closed her account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I learned so much from her tutorials.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ I seriously wish people would get over that tho...it's so sad.  So what she had a white boyfriend...I like black guys but I talk 10x preppier than her lmao it's crazy.  But the bottom line is that her makeup skills ROCKED and people were hatin'.  I just can't see people hatin because of the updates because girls like MonroeMisfits doesn't update as much and I didn't see people harrassin her like they did Nicky.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_In response to *BeautyAllure* closing her channel:
I could imagine that part of it was the *pressure to keep updating*. I'd go on her channel and see comments like: *you promised you would post more tutorials but you haven't. *_

 

Actually, it wasn't, chocolategoddes.  

I am a full time college student with a job and extracurricular activities (even during my vacations I do volunteer work), so I rarely have the time enough as it is to breath but I still made an effort to put out videos and though I didn't have 30 something like others, I made sure I put time and effort into them in making them right.  When I did rush to put up a tutorial, I would constantly get comments like something was bad about it but the tutorials I didn't rush, those type of comments were rare.  I was busting my ass in my classes because I am trying to get into graduate school when I finish undergrad, so I'm sorry if making YT videos was not on my top priority list (this isn't directed towards you, just in general).  By the end of it all, I was just so burnt out, it was unbelievable -- I didn't feel like doing anything, yet alone put on makeup.  It was all worth in the end because I made Dean's List and I am proud I plowed through it all, even with the negativity.

Besides, the people that would write comments like that were the main reasons why I did update videos and I would personally email them and let them know as to why I haven't done a video in awhile.  Even so, I still kept up to date with answering a ton of emails pretty much every day.  So really, people need to sit down and think how much work goes into creating tutorials on the internet. . .on top of your offline life.

I still don't understand why I got so much flack because of it since there are others out on YT that didn't update frequently (like myself) but didn't seem to get such a negative backlash from it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it really wasn't my reason for leaving because I knew that though people seemed upset about my absences, I still responded to every single email and it wasn't like I completely fell off the face of the earth and I ignored people.  I just cannot be one of those individuals that do more than one tutorial in a day.

And just to clear things up: one of the main reasons (besides the racism and just downright nasty comments/messages) I really left was because of the negativity between those in the WoC YT makeup community (all the competitiveness and cattiness was really ridiculous . . . especially since most of the women are grown individuals, so I never will understand why people felt the need to self validate themselves with the highest amount of subscribers you had).  I mean it was like cutthroat seriously.  It really was shocking and I just didn't want to do it anymore.  It was like it was a race of who could become YT partner first blah blah, who could reach 2000+ subscribers first blah blah blah.  I am not on the internet to participate in a popularity contest of any sorts.

The comments regarding my personal life really didn't hurt me _that_ badly because the comments I read were nothing new to what I experience on a somewhat daily basis, I've grown a tough shell for it, to be honest.  What bothered me is when people started taking my YT videos a little too far and it got weird.  I only have one word to write about that without going too in depth: stalkers.  That's it.  i love my life way too much and when I feel like my personal safety has been threatened, it's time to leave and I did.  YT videos were not my career and I would never use them as such.  They were meant to be fun and informative but like I said before, the fun was taken out of it by some ruthless individuals.  Ah well, I believe in karma and all but I really hope they never have to go through what they put me, and others I knew very well on YT, through.


In spite of all this, I thank you all so much for the supportive comments.  :]  This is why I love Specktra and will probably never leave this beauty forum.  You ladies are so awesome and are truly some great motivating factors for me in possibly doing it again.


----------



## damsel (Jul 16, 2008)

awwh, i'm sorry you had to go hun. i loved you and your vids a lot. i had no idea any of this was going on [guess i should have paid more attention to the comments]. i agree with your stance on everything. your real life is more important than youtube and negative comments about your personal life should be ignored.

@ stalkers, that is absolutely insane. you did the right thing by removing yourself from youtube. your personal safely and sense of security should always be foremost. i hope that any problems you have relating to that stop.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats on making the Dean's Honour List!! That is a huge accomplishment, and while I will miss your tutorials I hope you find time to post your helpful tips on here once in a while when life isn't too crazy.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats to BeautyAllure! That is an accomplishment. Wow!

My faves have all been listed already. And fyi, Powpowbaby's back, and better than b4! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 16, 2008)

RE: lipshock

WTF stalkers?! Okay, I never knew it could get that crazy on YT! I know people loved your tuts, but WOW.
And I had no clue there was a competition for WOC tuts. No offense to anyone but thats stupid. Sure, now you have 2000 subscribers but who cares?! I guess now with all these big YT "celebs" its all for the fame, right? 

Anyways, we'll all miss your tuts. I know I was a huge fan of them. 
And thanks for letting us in on what it really was all about. I personally was very curious.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww...congrats hunny on all your rewards of your hard work.  Now that you do say that I do remember seeing some weird comments but I thought it was just random.  Believe me hunny I understand haha I've got some weird ass emails and some weird things happen to me in IRL from camming.  Just be careful and keep your head up.  Return when your ready or eff youtube, you got real fans right here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never said my favorites...but it's pretty much everyone else's scandalous_beauty, quin_midget, fauryn, etc...lauren (queen of blending).


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Nicky is amazing as what she does and she always tried to please her subscribers by doing their requests and i don't understand why people should be f****** nasty!! She's so sweet and was so happy to do these tutorials. I get excited when i see a new tutorial from her. Aww well as the above poster said she is busy with moving and everything but Nicky will be GREATLY missed <33_

 

I know.  I absolutely loved her videos.  She was the first person I subscibed to on your tube.   And the reason I found specktra.  Someone on youtube mentioned something about her being on Specktra and i googled it to see if i could find more makeup tips.  LOL.

I was *so bummed* when I found out she left.  I literally probably bought about 10 or 15 eyeshadows because of her tutorials.  But I'm sad now because i can't remember all the videos and will probably screw it up if I try to re-create one of her looks.  All I can remember is to pair parrot e/s with haunting e/s  LOL.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I could imagine that part of it was the *pressure to keep updating*. I'd go on her channel and see comments like: *you promised you would post more tutorials but you haven't. *
Also, I wouldn't be surprised if the *racism* came from the fact that she has a white boyfriend and didn't talk/sound like "*the stereotypical black girl*"_

 
I hate stuff like that - I've dealt with crap like that since I started dating [sadly, its mostly from my family, they say more hateful shit than my own classmates]. As of cattiness among WoC YTers, I never would have expected that. Its really disappointing to me because we should be banding together, not competing over subscribers...wtf, how trivial.

Great job on the Dean's List bit, lipshock. Let's hope I can do half of what you've done when I graduate.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I know.  I absolutely loved her videos.  She was the first person I subscibed to on your tube.   And the reason I found specktra.  Someone on youtube mentioned something about her being on Specktra and i googled it to see if i could find more makeup tips.  LOL.

I was *so bummed* when I found out she left.  I literally probably bought about 10 or 15 eyeshadows because of her tutorials.  But I'm sad now because i can't remember all the videos and will probably screw it up if I try to re-create one of her looks.  All I can remember is to pair parrot e/s with haunting e/s  LOL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cocodivatime, just send me a message on here and I'll help you as much as I can.  :]


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I hate stuff like that - I've dealt with crap like that since I started dating [sadly, its mostly from my family, they say more hateful shit than my own classmates]. As of cattiness among WoC YTers, I never would have expected that. Its really disappointing to me because we should be banding together, not competing over subscribers...wtf, how trivial.

Great job on the Dean's List bit, lipshock. Let's hope I can do half of what you've done when I graduate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From your family?  Oh, wow, I am not sure if I could handle that.  My mother and the rest of my family have always been open minded on interracial dating.  They just care about whether or not the person is a scumbag.  :]  If you ever want to chit chat about this, message me.  I've had to deal with tension coming from my boyfriend's family, so I kind of know where you are coming from.

And thank you so much!  I never realized how hard it was to make Dean's List, especially at such a large university.  I have to admit it definitely is going to push me to try and make it again this upcoming Fall.  :]


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I wanted to say NICKY (BeautyAllure) you're amazing and beautiful and whether you make any ore youtube videos again I respect you as a woman and a person. You did the right thing for you and I wish you well in life. 

Oh and thought I'd drop a name or two- DominiChulinda and Pinkpornstar1. Oh and IAMGRAPE1119. They're AWESOME! Anywho, laterz!

AZ


----------



## lipshock (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AarisZilton* 

 
_Well I wanted to say NICKY (BeautyAllure) you're amazing and beautiful and whether you make any ore youtube videos again I respect you as a woman and a person. You did the right thing for you and I wish you well in life. 

Oh and thought I'd drop a name or two- DominiChulinda and Pinkpornstar1. Oh and IAMGRAPE1119. They're AWESOME! Anywho, laterz!

AZ_

 

Aaris, how awesome are you!  I hadn't realized you were on Specktra, too.  Welcome aboard, chica!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And thanks for your sweet words!  I have your YT channel bookmarked, just to let you know.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 16, 2008)

Lipshock? You are too cute, you are on another forum as Nicki B.  This is cool.  I had seen your channel.  Enjoy your summer and see you on the other board.


----------



## AarisZilton (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Aaris, how awesome are you! I hadn't realized you were on Specktra, too. Welcome aboard, chica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks for your sweet words! I have your YT channel bookmarked, just to let you know._

 

 OMG Really WOW! That's sooo cool! Thank you for welcoming me and you are very welcome you deserve it! Wow that's super cool! Thank you!

AZ


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 17, 2008)

*i never knew there was cattiness  on YT thats a shame *


*Scandalousbeauty - Love her simple smokey eye look*
*fafinettex3*
*SteffiStricks*
*ToMisS23*
*MakeupByRenRen*


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 18, 2008)

after reading this thread I've checked out fauryn78, lilchochoclatema, and cellersmu...I was already in love with emsjayand enkoremakeup....the tuts are awesome.  There's some serious talent...and I love the new ideas or ways of looking at my makeup differently.  Thanks for giving me some more to check out!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_From your family?  Oh, wow, I am not sure if I could handle that.  My mother and the rest of my family have always been open minded on interracial dating.  They just care about whether or not the person is a scumbag.  :]  If you ever want to chit chat about this, message me.  I've had to deal with tension coming from my boyfriend's family, so I kind of know where you are coming from.

And thank you so much!  I never realized how hard it was to make Dean's List, especially at such a large university.  I have to admit it definitely is going to push me to try and make it again this upcoming Fall.  :]_

 
OH LORD, you have no idea. The guy I'm dating now? We first met when I was a freshman, and *his *family made him break up with me on Christmas Eve, and threatened to kick him out if he didn't. After we both dated others for a year, he eventually told his parents to fuck off, and we got back together. My parents are actually cool with interracial dating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fam more accepting of me and my personality now, but when I was in junior high, it was pretty bad. When I was 13, and my gran and her husband were talking about me, and he said, "She'll give it up to some white boy eventually." When I was 14, my mum told me to name 3 black friends. She was trying to prove a point, [I had only one black girlfriend in school] but it pissed me off - she knew most black kids hated my ass for the usual stuff: "She listens to white folks music, she dates white people, she speaks too proper, all she does is read," blah blah blah. 

Goddamn, I'm getting angry all over again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Okay anyways. I'm so off topic. But yeah! What university are you at? My grades were...HORRIBLE last year, but I'm hoping to bring up my GPA [2.7] so I can get into Centenary. Its my DREAM school. Got advice for a lameoid like me?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

"Powpowbaby" never left!! As mentioned in the thread already it's p0wp0wbaby (zero's not the letter O).

Enjoy 

YouTube - P0WP0WBABY's Channel


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_My fam more accepting of me and my personality now, but when I was in junior high, it was pretty bad. When I was 13, and my gran and her husband were talking about me, and he said, "She'll give it up to some white boy eventually." When I was 14, my mum told me to name 3 black friends. She was trying to prove a point, [I had only one black girlfriend in school] but it pissed me off - she knew most black kids hated my ass for the usual stuff: "She listens to white folks music, she dates white people, she speaks too proper, all she does is read," blah blah blah. 




_

 
LOL, that's so true for me,too! My mom is so concerned about race for some reason and will point out that I have more white friends than black. If I'm listening to a song made by a white person I get this weird look from people. If I speak "proper English" or get good grades (I haven't gotten under a 4.0 GPA since I started high school) then I'm a sell-out. WTF.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_LOL, that's so true for me,too! My mom is so concerned about race for some reason and will point out that I have more white friends than black. If I'm listening to a song made by a white person I get this weird look from people. If I speak "proper English" or get good grades (I haven't gotten under a 4.0 GPA since I started high school) then I'm a sell-out. WTF._

 
Oh lord I'm so glad I'm not the only one. LOL. My mum has made a complete change, I have to make her NOT listen to 3 Doors Down or whatever [sorry, I totally hate them, the White Stripes is where its at]; and she's always wondering whats up with my friends. My classmates are a lot nicer, too; most of them have actually branched out and listen to some of the stuff I do, which is really cool. They can't handle Slipknot, though...poor babies.

And WTF sell out? That's a bit much.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_*i never knew there was cattiness  on YT thats a shame *


*Scandalousbeauty - Love her simple smokey eye look*
*fafinettex3*
*SteffiStricks*
*ToMisS23*
*MakeupByRenRen*_

 
Dang, I didn't know about the cattiness either! What a trip! I loved BeautyAllure's YT tuts and she'll be missed! But I understand that ya gotta do what makes you happy. Good Luck BA!


----------



## na_pink (Jul 28, 2008)

i was saying I should start tutorials on youtube... we need more WOC on there


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_Oh lord I'm so glad I'm not the only one. LOL. My mum has made a complete change, I have to make her NOT listen to 3 Doors Down or whatever [sorry, I totally hate them, the White Stripes is where its at]; and she's always wondering whats up with my friends. My classmates are a lot nicer, too; most of them have actually branched out and listen to some of the stuff I do, which is really cool. They can't handle Slipknot, though...poor babies.

And WTF sell out? That's a bit much._

 
Well, I can't handle Slipknot, either. haha

It's funny that people would call me a _sell-out_ because I've ALWAYS been this way. It's not like I abandoned "black culture" and all of a sudden began to embrace whatever a "stereotypical white culture" is. 
I've always listened to a wide range on music (rap to techno to punk to metal) and I've always gotten good grades. 

And who said being intelligent, having a mixed-group of friends (mostly non-black, though), and enjoying a variety of music was a "white thing" anyway? Grrr...


----------



## kimone2004 (Jul 30, 2008)

check out ateyaaa. she has somee great looks.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Well, I can't handle Slipknot, either. haha

It's funny that people would call me a sell-out because I've ALWAYS been this way. It's not like I abandoned "black culture" and all of a sudden began to embrace whatever a "stereotypical white culture" is. 
I've always listened to a wide range on music (rap to techno to punk to metal) and I've always gotten good grades. 

And who said being intelligent, having a mixed-group of friends (mostly non-black, though), and enjoying a variety of music was a "white thing" anyway? Grrr..._

 
EXACTLY. I listen to everything [they just happen to catch me on my Daft Punk days], and I hang out with a diverse group of people. How the hell is that a big deal? Though I must admit, last year my grades went down the tube! Normally they're pretty good, but with a lot of "personal stuff" going on, I just stopped caring. I really want to bring up my lousy 2.7 GPA! ;-;

And I hate the stereotype of whatever "white" is supposed to be. I remember in 7th grade, one day I was wearing all navy. We wear school uniforms, but it was laundry day, so my white tops and khakis were washing. But some girl said, "Why are you wearing all navy? Are you *goth*? HEY EVERYBODY, SARAH JUST SAID SHE'S _*GOTH*_!" and I hadn't even opened my goddamn mouth! I hate the ignorance that surrounds me!


----------



## user79 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sad you left YT, BeautyAllure. I loved your channel, it will def be missed by myself and many other Youtubers.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AarisZilton* 

 
_Well I wanted to say NICKY (BeautyAllure) you're amazing and beautiful and whether you make any ore youtube videos again I respect you as a woman and a person. You did the right thing for you and I wish you well in life. 

Oh and thought I'd drop a name or two- DominiChulinda and Pinkpornstar1. Oh and IAMGRAPE1119. They're AWESOME! Anywho, laterz!

AZ_

 
thanks mama!! <33333333333333333333 your forever in my heart hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




([email protected] your the best forever)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for starting this thread, for real.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like Scandalousbeauty will be taking a break from videos for a while, too. That sucks because I really loved her vids.


----------



## AarisZilton (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_thanks mama!! <33333333333333333333 your forever in my heart hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



([email protected] your the best forever)_

 

You're more than welcome! Your videos are the best! Love them!

AZ


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

My favorite is SCANDALOUSBEAUTY!

She is great and is helpful via email too


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Actually, it wasn't, chocolategoddes.  

I am a full time college student with a job and extracurricular activities (even during my vacations I do volunteer work), so I rarely have the time enough as it is to breath but I still made an effort to put out videos and though I didn't have 30 something like others, I made sure I put time and effort into them in making them right.  When I did rush to put up a tutorial, I would constantly get comments like something was bad about it but the tutorials I didn't rush, those type of comments were rare.  I was busting my ass in my classes because I am trying to get into graduate school when I finish undergrad, so I'm sorry if making YT videos was not on my top priority list (this isn't directed towards you, just in general).  By the end of it all, I was just so burnt out, it was unbelievable -- I didn't feel like doing anything, yet alone put on makeup.  It was all worth in the end because I made Dean's List and I am proud I plowed through it all, even with the negativity.

Besides, the people that would write comments like that were the main reasons why I did update videos and I would personally email them and let them know as to why I haven't done a video in awhile.  Even so, I still kept up to date with answering a ton of emails pretty much every day.  So really, people need to sit down and think how much work goes into creating tutorials on the internet. . .on top of your offline life.

I still don't understand why I got so much flack because of it since there are others out on YT that didn't update frequently (like myself) but didn't seem to get such a negative backlash from it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But it really wasn't my reason for leaving because I knew that though people seemed upset about my absences, I still responded to every single email and it wasn't like I completely fell off the face of the earth and I ignored people.  I just cannot be one of those individuals that do more than one tutorial in a day.

And just to clear things up: one of the main reasons (besides the racism and just downright nasty comments/messages) I really left was because of the negativity between those in the WoC YT makeup community (all the competitiveness and cattiness was really ridiculous . . . especially since most of the women are grown individuals, so I never will understand why people felt the need to self validate themselves with the highest amount of subscribers you had).  I mean it was like cutthroat seriously.  It really was shocking and I just didn't want to do it anymore.  It was like it was a race of who could become YT partner first blah blah, who could reach 2000+ subscribers first blah blah blah.  I am not on the internet to participate in a popularity contest of any sorts.

The comments regarding my personal life really didn't hurt me that badly because the comments I read were nothing new to what I experience on a somewhat daily basis, I've grown a tough shell for it, to be honest.  What bothered me is when people started taking my YT videos a little too far and it got weird.  I only have one word to write about that without going too in depth: stalkers.  That's it.  i love my life way too much and when I feel like my personal safety has been threatened, it's time to leave and I did.  YT videos were not my career and I would never use them as such.  They were meant to be fun and informative but like I said before, the fun was taken out of it by some ruthless individuals.  Ah well, I believe in karma and all but I really hope they never have to go through what they put me, and others I knew very well on YT, through.


In spite of all this, I thank you all so much for the supportive comments.  :]  This is why I love Specktra and will probably never leave this beauty forum.  You ladies are so awesome and are truly some great motivating factors for me in possibly doing it again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

I understand you leaving Nicky.  Your videos were awesome.  You gave me a lot of confidence to step out of my neutral color pallette.  You are truly missed.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 25, 2008)

Stalkers?  Wow, I have really been intimidated by so many of the talented people not soley on colour, but talent and...illustration I s'pose.  It takes me 50 photos to get a decent not even high quality photograph which captivates the magic of makeup, live tutorials can be tricky as well and I'm no director and some really look like movies/infomercials and I feel if I'm going to do something and post it, it better well be bloody good so despite reading tuts and purchasing 3 cameras, 2 webcams and a laptop with a webcam, I'm a chicken.  I do miss Scandalous as well.  I should mail her one of my camera's as she really is informative and encouraging.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

^ Scandalous is coming back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she said that in her latest videos. I am so excited!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 26, 2008)

YAY!!!
Thanks NuNu, I'm quite pleased for her return


----------



## Dulcemiel (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish BeautyAllure would come back i love her talent. she is amazing.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dulcemiel* 

 
_I wish BeautyAllure would come back i love her talent. she is amazing._

 


Aw, thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's very nice of you to write that!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^ Seriously, are you going to ever return to Youtube?

Pwetty Pwease 8(


----------



## lipshock (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Seriously, are you going to ever return to Youtube?

Pwetty Pwease 8(_

 


Ssssshhh, don't tell anyone but . . . . 




































MAYBE!














Seriously though, I am thinking about putting tutorials up on Vimeo because I really just don't like YT.  Especially now that they are starting to delete videos that have music in them blah blah copyright infringement blah blah.


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2008)

Lipshock: Thank you!































Can you tell that i'm really excited?
We miss you.


----------



## MAC_NERD (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay I barely ever post but I have to come out of my usual lurking to say I'd love to see you tutorials again! You are so talented and I've learned so much from your vids.


----------



## OneFlyMiss (Aug 29, 2008)

*another lurker coming out the shadows*

I really do pray that you come back online with tuts LS/Nicky. It is upsetting that you left esp. over some cattiness,people I tell ya *rolls eyes* Congrats on Dean's list!!!!! That's whats important in life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominichulinda, Erin, yasjencon, itsjudytime, popobaby ae a few of my favorites.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Aug 29, 2008)

I rarely rarely post here but I have to give a big ups to the WOC on YOUTUBE I've directed so many of my regular clients to youtube for m/u tutorials and they all rave about the videos when I'm doin lashes and brows etc. Through my MySpace page I have gotten los and lots of request to start making tutorials but honestly with work(customer service sales) and Freelancing and School (Esthetics and Stand Alone Makeup Classes) there is no time!
So Hi5 to the women that take the time out of their lives to make these videos that do benefit women of color who are SCARED of color and are blinded by beauty myths! So once again Hi5


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 31, 2008)

*falls out of chair* Are you kidding me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nicky, don't make me chant because I will! I'll start doing the Arsenio Hall on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
*whispers* Nicky...Nicky...Nicky....


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 31, 2008)

With respect to Nicky B, Lipshock, Beauty Allures reasoning, I don't think ALL women on YT are catty.  I have found cattiness EVERYWHERE and it's enough that some people expect WOC to be (insert negative stereotype here) there are women who's videos may be "sub par" but they are on there.  But, I find YT as I do Specktra exactly what you seek, there is a lot of good but to highlight the bad is the same as any other world wide forum, it takes all types.  Sorry for your experience BA but I can't say some people haven't really been truly inspirational and informative for me.
eta: I'm not a stalker, you happen to be on alot of the same boards as I


----------



## lipshock (Aug 31, 2008)

^^^

I don't think I said all the women on YT are catty?  But thanks for your opinion.  I actually have befriended quite a few WoC from YT and I still talk to them to this day on a friend level, not just about makeup.  And like you, some of these women have been extremely inspirational to me with my every day life, not just with makeup.  I don't think I ever made it seem like every single WoC YTer was catty .. I said there is a lot of cattiness in the WoC community on YT and there is -- I have discussed this with other WoC who make videos and we've pretty much agreed on the matter.  Where I know I will meet cattiness in life, there are some situations I can control and YT was one.  Instead of getting wrapped up in the mess, I removed myself.  I didn't call anyone out, I didn't badmouth anyone.  Honestly, when I referred to cattiness, I did not necessarily mean lump those who make videos but rather the subscribers/viewers themselves.  But I'm not really sure what you mean by those with subpar videos and how that relates to what I wrote?  I don't think I ever insulted anyone's videos?  Sorry if I offended you with my statements but I was only speaking in general terms pertaining to my experience and situations.  


ETA:  Thanks ladies, again, for the support.  ;]  I am trying to figure out a way on bringing my videos back.  I don't think I want to make tutorials, per say, because watching someone put on makeup for ten minutes can get pretty boring.  I actually had the idea of doing FOTD videos, where I would showcase a look and then briefly talk about the products used and the technique.  Not to mention, this way it wouldn't be so time consuming and I wouldn't have so much extensive editing to do once I finished filming.


----------



## lipshock (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlaqueBarbie* 

 
_I rarely rarely post here but I have to give a big ups to the WOC on YOUTUBE I've directed so many of my regular clients to youtube for m/u tutorials and they all rave about the videos when I'm doin lashes and brows etc. Through my MySpace page I have gotten los and lots of request to start making tutorials but honestly with work(customer service sales) and Freelancing and School (Esthetics and Stand Alone Makeup Classes) there is no time!
*So Hi5 to the women that take the time out of their lives to make these videos that do benefit women of color who are SCARED of color and are blinded by beauty myths!* So once again Hi5_

 

Couldn't have said it better myself.  :]

Good luck with your beauty schooling, BlaqueBarbie!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 31, 2008)

Lipshock, darling no, you didn't upset me at all.  I understand, it's your prerogative and school and family come first.  It's always lovely to have people to help in whatever fashion.  No, you didn't say all were catty, I wanted people who I know are considering doing YT, maybe even me, to know that their will always be those who try to bring an aspiring (fill in here) down, but never let them determine who we are.  I adore you for even being here in spite of all you have going on.  I am very proud, and wish I had the level of success you do.  I just know a lot of time WOC are generalized as ...well you know.  Hug?  I would never say something mean spirited on a post...maybe not even a pm.  I just know some women here do post tuts and I didn't want to discount their contributions or any other.  Sowwy


----------



## lipshock (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Lipshock, darling no, you didn't upset me at all.  I understand, it's your prerogative and school and family come first.  It's always lovely to have people to help in whatever fashion.  No, you didn't say all were catty, I wanted people who I know are considering doing YT, maybe even me, to know that their will always be those who try to bring an aspiring (fill in here) down, but never let them determine who we are.  I adore you for even being here in spite of all you have going on.  I am very proud, and wish I had the level of success you do.  I just know a lot of time WOC are generalized as ...well you know.  Hug?  I would never say something mean spirited on a post...maybe not even a pm.  I just know some women here do post tuts and I didn't want to discount their contributions or any other.  Sowwy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's what I figured but you never know these days, but don't apologize -- I didn't take it as a mean spirited comment .. I was just really confused.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I definitely understand that and you're right, I hadn't thought that maybe the other WoC who do post tutorials on YT that are Specktra members might feel as if I was directing all that towards them.  :[  To those individuals -- my apologies.  The majority of the women who are members on here and post on YT, I get along with great!  You are also right when it comes to the generalizations of WoC -- and I was victim to that on YT but many of the insults came from my fellow "sisters."  So, it is a double edged sword.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E-HUG!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Couldn't have said it better myself.  :]

Good luck with your beauty schooling, BlaqueBarbie!_

 
Thanks beauty school sucks when you've been 3 times and you know the whole curriculum. I think it also suck that in order to be a MUA in California (according to the state board) you have to have your estheticians license. And although the various fields in cosmetology hair,skin,nails are not really regulated I still want to cover my basis just in case lol.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

I really hope there are more WOC on YT. It's harder, imo to get inspired by someone not similar to my skintone. What looks good on them isn't so great for me.

Sorry to backtrack, but lipshock is right about YT. I experienced cattyness over a damn contest... it really ticked me off because you wouldn't experience that on any forum! I didn't even want to post here no more because someone hated, I'm like... err wth?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_ETA:  Thanks ladies, again, for the support.  ;]  I am trying to figure out a way on bringing my videos back.  I don't think I want to make tutorials, per say, because watching someone put on makeup for ten minutes can get pretty boring.  I actually had the idea of doing FOTD videos, where I would showcase a look and then briefly talk about the products used and the technique.  Not to mention, this way it wouldn't be so time consuming and I wouldn't have so much extensive editing to do once I finished filming._

 
I really like this idea.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 4, 2008)

fauryn78 is my favourite!!! 
diaryofamakeupartist
and queenofblendingmua is totally INSANE!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually, I like your tutorials where we watch you put on your makeup for 10 minutes while you talk through it, lipshock.
But it's up to you. I'll be watching no matter what.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 4, 2008)

this a great thread  I'm on Youtube.. I watch alot of WOC and everyone else!! I was sad to see BeautyAllure leave... I asked about her and got the same info many of you noted...

My hubby is white and I sound like I do... people are soo annoying with that stuff... I haven't had any issues with the neg. stuff thank god... I think it's just because no one is watching me as much as the truly talented ones like BeautyAllure and haters are jealous of her skills!

like I said I'm on the Tube also
JESblankets( i know weird for a makeup girl... but I do crochet too)
i'm NW45 Fix and NC50 tech!!!


----------



## mrsgray (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm on youtube as well. I don't broadcast and I usually stay to myself(a whole nother story in itself on why I actually started making videos) 

Like many others Nicky was/still is one of my favorites and I was sad to see her/you leave as well. But definitely understand, I haven't experienced much negativity, but I also have my stuff set to where if you're not a friend, I have to approve your goings and comings on my channel and videos,and I don't just friend everybody. I have such a thick skin that I usually will read one or two words of a comment, etc and delete it if its inappropriate. So I'm sorry you experienced what you did.

more of my faves are lovechelci,vietxpinay,Powpowbaby,fafinette,and queenofblending to name a few off top of my head.


----------



## Coffey123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dulcemiel* 

 
_I wish BeautyAllure would come back i love her talent. she is amazing._

 
I agree she was the first person I subscribed 2 on YouTube...I have heard about people stalking people who post their video's and that is ridiculous...I looked forward to her videos...Good luck with everything in life Nicky...Success is the greatest revenge!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 7, 2008)

I do miss you as well Nicky, but you have to take care of you, I LOVED when your BF made a special guest appearance, I reckon that was the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am learning a lot from some very lovely Specktrettes of all colours tbh, I am getting keen on Alldolledup, IndianBarbie, Jolovesmakeup and others whom I can't remember, but thanks to this thread I found more.  Oh, and good on Fauryn getting a promotion.  Good luck to you BlaqueBarbie with your license.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Oct 9, 2008)

I love Lipshock, Fauryn, ScandolousBeauty, cendelin, loveChelci, QOB!!!,dominichulinda, yasencon, powpowbaby, fafinette, Cellers, alldolled up and several others...I mostly love the first 3 mentioned as they are very detailed, polished, and give great advice. So many more that I enjoy as far as tuts...For instance I just found blaquebarbies channel and I so look  forward to more from you lady. I love WOC who are not afraid of color and do looks for the office, night on the town, fancy dinner or just straight up FUN looks!!! And I so agree with you Celly..its is harder to get inspired by women who dont share a similar skintone because what may look good on them may not look the same on us. I just love all my gurus who I have had the chance to learn so much from. I APPRECIATE each and every one of you!!!


----------



## IslandSuga (Oct 11, 2008)

I post vids on youtube as well. Check me out: YouTube - MakeupOnABudget's Channel

I'm also new to the board, so hello to everyone!


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 19, 2008)

I also would love to LS/Nicky come back into action. She and scandalousbeauty game me a lot of makeup confidence and some great techniques/ideas. My other faves include Dominichulinda (shes so sweet) and yasjencon (she talks to us like one of her girlfriends). I wish Shawnta715 would post again as well.


----------



## akringen (Oct 19, 2008)

YouTube - juderivera's Channel


----------



## arounddawaygyrl (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi!  I'm a newbie and I started watching Candiecc's videos, then fell in love with lovechelci...she has the neatest technique and finish I've seen thus far...I loved Nicky as well...there was this barbie look she did that was fabulous!  Please come back!  I'm just now starting to really get the hang of things and now I'm moving on to MAC products and brushes...

there are so many new ladies coming on the tube...my favorite new tuber is easmith31


she's fabulous!


----------



## __nini (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG yall, no one named Judy aka "itsjudytime" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I won't bother adding on the same names, it makes it confusing so I'll just say I cosign on a lot of them.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

I love petrilude's tutorials. he isn't a *Woman *of color, though. But he's got amazing skill and talent.


----------



## damsel (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I love petrilude's tutorials. he isn't a *Woman *of color, though. But he's got amazing skill and talent._

 
i agree. i love him! he's sooooo talented.


----------



## pheonix phire (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am a full time college student with a job and extracurricular activities (even during my vacations I do volunteer work), so I rarely have the time enough as it is to breath but I still made an effort to put out videos and though I didn't have 30 something like others, I made sure I put time and effort into them in making them right. When I did rush to put up a tutorial, I would constantly get comments like something was bad about it but the tutorials I didn't rush, those type of comments were rare. I was busting my ass in my classes because I am trying to get into graduate school when I finish undergrad, so I'm sorry if making YT videos was not on my top priority list (this isn't directed towards you, just in general). By the end of it all, I was just so burnt out, it was unbelievable -- I didn't feel like doing anything, yet alone put on makeup. It was all worth in the end because I made Dean's List and I am proud I plowed through it all, even with the negativity.

Besides, the people that would write comments like that were the main reasons why I did update videos and I would personally email them and let them know as to why I haven't done a video in awhile. Even so, I still kept up to date with answering a ton of emails pretty much every day. So really, people need to sit down and think how much work goes into creating tutorials on the internet. . .on top of your offline life.

YT videos were not my career and I would never use them as such. They were meant to be fun and informative but like I said before, the fun was taken out of it by some ruthless individuals. Ah well, I believe in karma and all but I really hope they never have to go through what they put me, and others I knew very well on YT, through.


In spite of all this, I thank you all so much for the supportive comments. :] This is why I love Specktra and will probably never leave this beauty forum. You ladies are so awesome and are truly some great motivating factors for me in possibly doing it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 
hey! girl i have been askin about you for months on yt lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i was so sick to find you left.its nice to hear form you. i am glad i happened apon this thread. i really did appriciate your vids..you are one of my insperations. congrats on making the deans list lady
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







! i hope you do decide to comback..my skills have improved greatly partly from watching your vids. im not on spektra too often but i am glad i poped intonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i guess becasue i pretty much keep too myself i neevr know about drama on yt lol. i just watch the vids and keep it pushing lol. i am always hearing about how people are beefing im so oblivious to it all. lol. lucky me i guess. maybe that way i'll stay out of trouble. i dont like to be in the middle of mess anyway.
take care sis..have you poste dany pix on spectra lately
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_its is harder to get inspired by women who dont share a similar skintone because what may look good on them may not look the same on us._

 
I never found this to be the case, personally. I'm subscribed to a few YT gurus "of color" and for me it makes no difference what their skintone is. I watch videos mainly to pick up new techniques, not really so much for actual color combinations and whatnot. I don't understand why it can't be the same way reversed, why a woman of color can't watch a video from a white person and get equally inspired by a technique or overall look. Just adjust the looks or colors to your taste or your skintone?

I can understand where you're coming from, but colors can easily be adjusted, it's all about seeing techniques and how a person does things, no?

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carandru (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I never found this to be the case, personally. I'm subscribed to a few YT gurus "of color" and for me it makes no difference what their skintone is. I watch videos mainly to pick up new techniques, not really so much for actual color combinations and whatnot. I don't understand why it can't be the same way reversed, why a woman of color can't watch a video from a white person and get equally inspired by a technique or overall look. Just adjust the looks or colors to your taste or your skintone?

I can understand where you're coming from, but colors can easily be adjusted, it's all about seeing techniques and how a person does things, no?

Just my 2 cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree as I usually watch yt videos for technique as well... and maybe a little on color combos.  But, I've found that many woman of all colors try to completely follow the tutorials to a T, right down to the actual colors and brushes used.  So, for people who use the tutorials in that manner, it is easier seeing someone who more closely resembles you. Also, WOC are more likely to have tutorials on issues that may be more specific  to WOC like hyperpigmentation for example.


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_We are lucky enough to have several women of color on this forum who post wonderful tutorials on YouTube. BIG shout out to *MacArtistFauryn, Lipshock, Lilchocolatema, and MsButterfli*. I watch all of your videos and love them. So, thank you! I also noticed that there are other women of color on YouTube who post and was wondering if there are any standouts or favorites that other members have come across. And by all means, when I say women of color I do mean Latina/Hispanic, Southeast Asian, Asian, and others as well. I would love to see other *faces* of color represented._

 
Try these! They are my faves:
*Fafinettex3*  (Asian) This girl is the cutest little thing _EVERRR_!!
*QueenofBlendingMUA* ( Asian but looks Mixedrace/latino)
*DRBrooklyn730* (Ebony)
*KissMyLipstickBeauty* (Latino)

Pleassee check them out Ladiess!


----------



## d n d (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a few other woc that have good tuts that I am not sure anyone mentioned:

Ateyaaa
Kokofemme


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 3, 2008)

YouTube - XinaRox69's Channel

That's one of my FAVS!! She's on specktra too under the name Zerin; always REALLY pretty looks...


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I never found this to be the case, personally. I'm subscribed to a few YT gurus "of color" and for me it makes no difference what their skintone is. I watch videos mainly to pick up new techniques, not really so much for actual color combinations and whatnot. I don't understand why it can't be the same way reversed, why a woman of color can't watch a video from a white person and get equally inspired by a technique or overall look. Just adjust the looks or colors to your taste or your skintone?

I can understand where you're coming from, but colors can easily be adjusted, it's all about seeing techniques and how a person does things, no?

Just my 2 cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love your videos MissChievous and am veryyy inspired by you and many others (xsparkage, xxtigress, shandrajade(when she was on YT) monroemisfitmakeup...i could go on and on...regardless of skintones. I def look for techniques and product reviews from people that I see adore and know makeup like myself.


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_I have a few other woc that have good tuts that I am not sure anyone mentioned:

Ateyaaa_

 
I just found Ateyaaa.  She's great. I love this forum! It gives me ideas for new ladies to check out.


----------



## Ebonyone (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I never found this to be the case, personally. I'm subscribed to a few YT gurus "of color" and for me it makes no difference what their skintone is. I watch videos mainly to pick up new techniques, not really so much for actual color combinations and whatnot. I don't understand why it can't be the same way reversed, why a woman of color can't watch a video from a white person and get equally inspired by a technique or overall look. Just adjust the looks or colors to your taste or your skintone?

I can understand where you're coming from, but colors can easily be adjusted, it's all about seeing techniques and how a person does things, no?

Just my 2 cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, while I first look to (skilled) ladies with similar skin tones, that would leave me very limited pool to learn from. I value a host of ladies who are much lighter than I and have been able to learn a lot. Where would that leave someone like EnKore, who I have learned loads from? He is neither a lady, nor a person of my complexion. As I have gotten more skilled, I've also become more open.


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm so glad to one of many woc on youtube doing tutorials.  It important for us to be able to see great looks on people close to our complexion.  I have to admit that it does help me to get a better concept of colors and some looks when watching some closer to my complexion do them.

Thanx ladies!!!


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Ateya too!  She always makes me laugh and she's really informative.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 25, 2009)

I do look at pictures of women of all skintones for inspiration, but I personally prefer looking at tutorials by WOC. I'm one of those people who copies the tutorial down to the colours sometimes, especially for tutorials about highlighting, getting a bronzed look, etc. :x


----------



## nunu (Jul 25, 2009)

What happened to MelforMakeup?? Her blog is closed down as well.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_What happened to MelforMakeup?? Her blog is closed down as well._

 
blushonmel is her new YT name


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 26, 2009)

amazing = YouTube - TheMakeupRepublic's Channel


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_amazing = YouTube - TheMakeupRepublic's Channel_

 

I soooooo agree!!!!

I would like to throw

Dominichulinda
DRBrooklyn730
JudeRivera
QueenofblendingMUA
MakeupbyRenRen
Scandalousbeauty
angee03
Fafinettex3
and
TheAccidentalBeauty 

Into the mix


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 28, 2009)

DRBrooklyn730 is AMAZING! I watch all of her videos. She made me run out and get the nars rated r shadow duo.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_amazing = YouTube - TheMakeupRepublic's Channel_

 
Her videos are amazing, and very high quality.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 28, 2009)

Lately I have been watching these two:

YouTube - yasminesWORLD's Channel

YouTube - sokolum79's Channel (who is also on Specktra)


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 29, 2009)

But like someone mentioned on here..I look for the technique and the application of the makeup..How you can do this i.e.___foiling

            How to blend_____ What brushes to use
            How to apply false lashes____ glue
            How to whatever________________________

that's what I mostly look for..the techniques..I never knew that patting on one's e/s with a certain flat makeup brush makes the e/s more intense and staying power than if one applied it with a sponge that is a no-no. I've used sponges but when I tuned into a tutorial on this I was shocked and subscribed to her cause she was informative..I didn't care if she is white..By the way I am talking about MAKEUPGEEK..She's my very first tutorial that I subscribed to. So I learn from the techniques and other applications that can help me along the way from any makeup guru's no matter what color they r..IMO...

But I have to say this..I do tune into the WOC channels for the Weaves and Wigs tutorials..lol...Ateeya and Desi10(something) are really great on this subject..


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and I like this: Eclectic Beauty


----------



## makeupbyjpl (Aug 5, 2009)

I do youtube tutorials and reviews as well:YouTube - MakeupByJPL's Channel


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Dreaontv, colouredbeautiful, and DRBrooklyn730


----------



## bkgirl03 (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned her before, but *TheIslandBeauty* is amazing. She is orignal from Jamaicia, but now lives in Japan. She is so beautiful. I'm dying to try every one of her looks.

YouTube - TheIslandBeauty's Channel


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

candiecc
goldenchild789
mspacman
msbutterfli
shawnta715
fauryn78
emsyjay
scandalousbeauty
beautyallure R.I.P her page


----------



## cocodivatime (Jan 24, 2010)

Its interesting to read through this thread and look at the old youtubers who don't post anymore being mentioned.

I was a big fan of Beautyallure and was so sad when she deleted her account.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2010)

Not a woman but still a Dude of Color, Petrilude.


----------

